# My Polaris RZR Side by Side



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

After doing installs for the past couple of years in ALL of friend's Side by Sides, it is finally my turn to do my own install on my recently purchased RZR. The difference in this install is labor will not be a limiting factor

First off, the factory cage, seats and seatbelts where trashed and replaced with a custom cage br SDR Motorsports, seats by Jettrim, and Crow 5 point Y3" harnesses. There will be a linear actuated light bar contolled by the dual horn buttons on the Momo steering wheel.

(In these pics the cage, aluminum doors and aluminum roof are not done)

On to the good stuff. Product to be installed:

/////ALPINE

iDA-X001
PDX-2.150
PDX-1.1000
(2)SPX-17REF
(2)SWS-1023D
TME-M750A

Other product to be installed as of right now, Optima yellow top, Lowrance Global Map 3500c GPS, four 4" HIDS, and a long travel kit.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice! I can't wait to see how well yours comes out after your friends ended up really nice.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Nice! I can't wait to see how well yours comes out after your friends ended up really nice.


Thank you.

Now, where to put all this gear


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice looking machine and good list of gear too. 

very nice so far. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the progress.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

VERY VERY nice so far


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I changed up the mounting of the actuator by clocking it 45 degrees and raising the pivot point of the lever. I'm going to add a headliner in addition to the aluminum roof and a Chevy Blazer overhead console. By doing this the actuator will be completely hidden.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

MAN! W/ all of this work I hope it's a daily driver lol


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

This is NOT a hanger queen


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

wow.... being one of the foreing guys here (Aussie) I didn't even know people did work on these sorts of vehicles.







(...mind you this is coming from a person who helped put a system in a forklift!)


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

There will be a reverse image camera hooked up to the monitor on aux 1 for my view view mirror. An iPod will be on aux 2 for photos or videos. Audio input will be through the Ai port on X-001.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Oil pressure and coolant temp gauges will be used, just using these for mock up.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

lovin' the creativity. Keep it coming.


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

Too Cool! but what is the actuator for, I see its attacked to something that will come down over the front windshield area but for the life of me can't figure out what the point is

Glad to see that you aren't going overboard and spending too much money on a toy that will spend 99% of its life parked in the garage, I can't stand people doing crazy stupid stuff just cause...lol


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

fallbrookchris said:


> Too Cool! but what is the actuator for, I see its attacked to something that will come down over the front windshield area but for the life of me can't figure out what the point is
> 
> Glad to see that you aren't going overboard and spending too much money on a toy that will spend 99% of its life parked in the garage, I can't stand people doing crazy stupid stuff just cause...lol


The actuator is to control my lightbar with four 4" HID's. For "on the fly" adjustment. It will be done by switching polarity with 2 relays. It will be controlled by separate ground signals from the 2 horns buttons on the Momo wheel.

This baby will be used at Glamis Sand dunes every other weekend starting Halloween and ending around Easter. Then it's off to Parker AZ river house for night rides in the desert right from my bud's house all summer long. And it's street legal registered in AZ


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

damn your putting a lot of work into that thing!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good. Nice job keeping your foot room with the box. Nice to keep things high if you decide to hit the trails and hit some water.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

amazing stuff... its like custom building ur own car


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

190 hours in and I have my first piece installed for good. I'm on a roll now.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

All I can say is WOW awesome work


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

So far, so good, keep up the good work.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome Job Jon! I thought Andrea's was about the most bad-ass, until now! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Riken (Mar 19, 2006)

that's wild!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking great but that black would get scratched in my neck of the woods. My wife thinks your razr is the ****. Let us know how this work of art sounds when you get it complete


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

8675309 said:


> Looking great but that black would get scratched in my neck of the woods. My wife thinks your razr is the ****. Let us know how this work of art sounds when you get it complete


Tell the wife I said thank you very much.

This is a Glamis Sand Dune vehicle only.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

wow that's awesome


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

wow i wasnt thinking a side by side was gonna be so bad ass when i opened this up but wow man awesome job


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

The sanding is almost done on this project.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

whoa back up you skipped a step !


how did ya do the cf look???? im liking that !


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

The idea of it seems a bit absurd to me, but its definitely a good canvas for doing whatever you like with it. and some good fab skills too.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

rexxxlo said:


> whoa back up you skipped a step !
> 
> 
> how did ya do the cf look???? im liking that !



YouTube - K2 Concepts demonstrates hydrographic process


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Big_Valven said:


> The idea of it seems a bit absurd to me, but its definitely a good canvas for doing whatever you like with it. and some good fab skills too.


It's my demo vehicle. It is absolutley absurd


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

crnacnac said:


> YouTube - K2 Concepts demonstrates hydrographic process


whoa that was amazing ! any idea what it costs to do that part?

or how about a subwoofer basket? amp case heatsink headunit face plate ohhhh oh oh the list could go on and on !

nevermind i couldnt wait off to google!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a fun build.. Something different for sure!! Keep up the great work! You got me thinking about what I can do to the lawn mower outside in the garage!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

the glass work looks fricken awesome, I wish I could produce something like that myself. BEST case scenario i could make it smooth enough to cover it with some sort of THICK material lol. 

Good work, keep it up.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome fab skills dude! Lovin' the whole build.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Hot Damn that looks nice, but all of the old install pics are not showing up anymore.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

KARPE said:


> Hot Damn that looks nice, but all of the old install pics are not showing up anymore.


Thank you. The old pics should show up by the first of the month I was told.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Today my RZR made it back to where this build began, SDR. I took it down to show the guys what I've done to compliment their awesome cage and light bar.

I have a few small items to finish, trim panel around monitor, wire light bar HID's and a wing with lights and my rear view camera. Then I can move on to suspension and rims.




























Still waiting on my Livorsi black face, black bezel coolant temp and oil pressure switches.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

crnacnac said:


> This is NOT a hanger queen


The Alpine type S subs were swapped out for 10W3v3's


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

A little update-new Douglas aluminum rims, paddle tires, front buff tires, and swapped out the ALPINE subs for JL10W3v3's. 


I BE ROLLIN ON 12'S BIATCH'S


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Classy sir. I like it. Id of opted for a different front stage but thats just me. I bet you it's super fun.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

req said:


> Classy sir. I like it. Id of opted for a different front stage but thats just me. I bet you it's super fun.


Thank you.

I traded my bud some work for all the gear (He's an Alpine Rep)
I got the better end of the deal


----------



## fordriver1 (Jul 11, 2012)

love the 12" badge on the side. very tongue in cheek...

awesome build, very inspiring...


----------

